# GTFIH!!!!! MAJOR RACEPILL (ETHNIC COPERS BTFO, ETHNICS ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK)



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 10, 2021)

Is there anything in life more absolute than JBW? How can people deny it? It's not "eurocentric beauty standards!". Even in ancient times Arabs recounting their merchant trips to Europe talked about how beautiful and attractive the Europeans were. There was huge demand for white women by arabs back then, so no its not just muh modern beauty standards.

Honestly, how can anyone even argue it? Whites are the *ONLY* race that has light skin, light eyes, light hair, etc. They have the best frames. The best lower thirds. White women XMOG nonwhite women to hell and back - average white woman looks like an angel compared to an ethnic foid. If a man picks a nonwhite woman over a white woman, it's because he *SETTLED.* No man would pick a brown or black girl over a white one.

Literally go to any non white country. BILLION DOLLAR skin lightening industries in every single ethnic country. Whiteness-based caste system in India. In Korea, every single girl gets surgery to make their eyes look more white. If you're white in Asia, you'll be treated like a celebrity. I was browsing a korean subforum (basically korean 4chan) and translating and basically even every single koreancel on there were saying stuff like "their superiority to us is undeniable". Everyone admits this, how is this a debate?

*AVERAGE ETHNIC LEGIT LOOKS LIKE A SUBHUMAN ORC COMPARED TO THEIR WHITE COUNTERPART*

There ARE some subhuman white men, yes, but there are FAR more subhuman nonwhite men.

Being white is universally the standard of beauty in every nonwhite country. In Turkey, Brazil, India, ANY nonwhite country, if you are white you'll automatically have MASSIVE SMV. It's already happening in America since we're becoming so mutted up - in America *if you're white your SMV will be through the roof* whereas it used to not be that much of a booster

*AN ETHNIC HAS TO BE THE TOP OF THE LINE TO EVEN HAVE A CHANCE IN THE MARKET.*

What an ethnic has to do to have a CHANCE with a normie SMV girl:

-be tall
-perfect hair
-perfect face
-be fit
-good jaw
-projected chin
-etc

What a white has to do to have a chance with a normie SMV girl:

-Dont be fat
-Don't be a turbomanlet

Don't even TRY to deny what I just said. Just fucking go outside and open your eyes, its the truth. At my high school, easily 80% of white people my age have a gf, while maybe 10% of the ethnics do. And it's not because their parents won't let them or something, it's because girls are fucking repulsed by ethnics. Girls at my school always talk about how cute white boys are. Even ethnic foids only want white men. In their free time they browse tiktok looking at blue eyed white men with good jaws.

*I mean, how can you fucking look at nonwhites like us and say we're equal to whites. LMFAO JFL*
https://incels.is/attachments/giphy-gif.275734/
*WE ARE INFERIOR IN INTELLIGENCE, BEAUTY, WE ALL HAVE DARK SKIN DARK EYES DARK HAIR, BESIDES EAST ASIANS OUR COUNTRIES ARE SHIT, WE HAVE SHIT FRAMES SHIT ETHNIC LOWER THIRDS WE LOOK LIKE FUCKING ORCS SOME KIND OF URUK-HAI COMPARED TO WHITES JFL*
https://incels.is/attachments/1591923620373-png.275736/
White men could go to any country on earth and drown in pussy. Period.

*I'm not white*. I say this as half curry half white mixed race subhuman. Because it is so obvious.

JBW is one of the laws of physics.

Thread theme: _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siO6dkqidc4_


*>>> If you deny JBW, YOU ARE NOT BLACKPILLED <<<

@looksmaxxer234 *


THE RACEPILL HAS DESTROYED ME...someone help me please it hurts inside


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank god for my husky blue eyes @WadlowMaxxing.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 10, 2021)

Not one word you mumbai street shitting sewer rat


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 10, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Thank god for my husky blue eyes @WadlowMaxxing.


mogs me..


TraumatisedOgre said:


> Not one word you mumbai street shitting sewer rat


stfu you chink eyed gook dog eating repulsive bug


----------



## Copeful (Jan 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 10, 2021)

Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.






to.



.


From 0/10 omegle pedophile repulsive Subhuman

To a

9/10 chad that has hundreds of thousands of dms from young girls weekly and thousands of teenage girls masterbate to my ig/tiktok on a daily basis.

hair, coloring, and race are everything keep coping you delusional deathnics.

i even look 35 while being 22 hair is life


----------



## Ocelot (Jan 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 921975
> ...







thoughts on him bald (credit to @Lorsss) for finding this page


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 10, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> View attachment 922007
> 
> thoughts on him bald (credit to @Lorsss) for finding this page


Jbw


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 921975
> ...


so true...and monkeys here still deny that white slook better


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 10, 2021)

i'm white and wish I was mulatto


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 10, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> What an ethnic has to do to have a CHANCE with a normie SMV girl:
> 
> -be tall
> -perfect hair
> ...


whites have highest smv on average but this bit is simply not true

i am living proof. but i guess im not dravidian or some shit like that so maybe i dont have the best thoughts on this.


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 10, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> i'm white and wish I was mulatto


mulattos got good smv but being a racial mix is bad, you cant even belong to one singular group. you will forever be a mixed mutt that is rejected by both people, i feel like anyway


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 12, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 921975
> ...


but you are white also


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Jan 13, 2021)

Jfl using race as cope


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes I too wish I was white like eggman, the superior conqueror.


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 15, 2021)

Avi checks out


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 15, 2021)

BUMP


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 15, 2021)

@Golang


----------



## Deleted member 11406 (Jan 15, 2021)

Ethnic guy after being rejected by one girl:



ShitLife said:


> Is there anything in life more absolute than JBW? How can people deny it? It's not "eurocentric beauty standards!". Even in ancient times Arabs recounting their merchant trips to Europe talked about how beautiful and attractive the Europeans were. There was huge demand for white women by arabs back then, so no its not just muh modern beauty standards.
> 
> Honestly, how can anyone even argue it? Whites are the *ONLY* race that has light skin, light eyes, light hair, etc. They have the best frames. The best lower thirds. White women XMOG nonwhite women to hell and back - average white woman looks like an angel compared to an ethnic foid. If a man picks a nonwhite woman over a white woman, it's because he *SETTLED.* No man would pick a brown or black girl over a white one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 22, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 25, 2021)

BUMP


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 25, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 921975
> ...


Damn it's uncanny how you look very similar to him yet is a chad for some reason, this should go into the books for looksmaxology


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 25, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Damn it's uncanny how you look very similar to him yet is a chad for some reason, this should go into the books for looksmaxology


My nose and fwhr is even better but race, hair, and coloring matter more.


----------



## Deleted member 5698 (Jan 25, 2021)

You are not lying if we are being honest.

As an ethnic you have to be the best of the best just to be able to compete with some low tier normie white guys and they still have an advantage.

Being white is a literal super power, it's like one of those Guiness' book records.

If you are an ethnic men and aren't on the TOP 1% of your race, you should start to dig a very deep hole under the ground cause that's gonna be the only company you gonna have in this life.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 25, 2021)

Goleirobruno said:


> You are not lying if we are being honest.
> 
> As an ethnic you have to be the best of the best just to be able to compete with some low tier normie white guys and they still have an advantage.
> 
> ...


True


----------



## lutte (Jan 25, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> True


you're white though


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 25, 2021)

I wish


lutte said:


> you're white though


----------



## lutte (Jan 25, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I wish


cope

why are you selfhating


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 25, 2021)

lutte said:


> cope
> 
> why are you selfhating


Because I speak facts at the expense of my ego and self esteem. Truth is all that matters


----------



## lutte (Jan 25, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Because I speak facts at the expense of my ego and self esteem. Truth is all that matters


you're practically white and regardless it's not like you're competing with nw europeans where you live


----------



## magnificentcel (Jan 25, 2021)

dark hair and dark skin is good though.


----------



## spark (Jan 25, 2021)

Black men mog white men in beauty. There is a reason why blacks do relatively well despite having literally the lowest status out of every race on earth and being by far the poorest race as well.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 25, 2021)

spark said:


> Black men mog white men in beauty. There is a reason why blacks do relatively well despite having literally the lowest status out of every race on earth and being by far the poorest race as well.


Nigga


----------



## spark (Jan 25, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Nigga


it's the truth, a random black model





mogs every pigskin on earth


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 25, 2021)

spark said:


> it's the truth, a random black model
> View attachment 946899
> 
> 
> mogs every pigskin on earth


Brown eyes, it's over. Not exotic.


----------



## spark (Jan 25, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Brown eyes, it's over. Not exotic.


blue eyes would look absolutely retarded on him


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 25, 2021)

spark said:


> blue eyes would look absolutely retarded on him


Look at this chart:




Below the third row in normal light? Generic and never exotic.


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Jan 25, 2021)

Uruk-hai's mog though


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 27, 2021)

Based thread


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 27, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 921975
> ...


@mostuttersubhuman thoughts?


----------



## mostuttersubhuman (Jan 27, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @mostuttersubhuman thoughts?


@ShitLife is subhuman manlet garbage peace of shit who thinks every white looks like Chris Hemworth


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 27, 2021)

mostuttersubhuman said:


> @ShitLife is subhuman manlet garbage peace of shit who thinks every white looks like Chris Hemworth


He is right


----------



## mostuttersubhuman (Jan 27, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> He is right


Thread 'BRUTAL INSANE TINDER PILL HOLY FUCK GTFIH'
https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-insane-tinder-pill-holy-fuck-gtfih.133678/ 

explain this if he’s right


----------



## Deleted member 8202 (Jan 27, 2021)

mostuttersubhuman said:


> @ShitLife is subhuman manlet garbage peace of shit who thinks every white looks like Chris Hemworth


cope retarded subhuman


Baldingman1998 said:


> He is right


thank you


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jan 28, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 28, 2021)

turbocuckcel_7000000 said:


> View attachment 951183


I didn't make the chart.


----------



## Copeful (Jan 28, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Look at this chart:
> View attachment 946922
> 
> Below the third row in normal light? Generic and never exotic.


the bottom row looks warm and welcoming imo


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 28, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> the bottom row looks warm and welcoming imo


Are your eyes black, brown or really, really dark hazel? I assume only those three cause you're Indian.


----------



## Copeful (Jan 28, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Are your eyes black, brown or really, really dark hazel? I assume only those three cause you're Indian.


yea im probably t40-t50 in natural lighting 
pretty dark


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 28, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> yea im probably t40-t50 in natural lighting
> pretty dark


Not exotic but definetly dark triad.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jan 28, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> mulattos got good smv but being a racial mix is bad, you cant even belong to one singular group. you will forever be a mixed mutt that is rejected by both people, i feel like anyway


Sadly this is correct though. That is exactly why powers that be push racemixing agenda, the purpose of it is the divide and rule philisophy.


----------



## pizza (Jan 28, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Look at this chart:
> View attachment 946922
> 
> Below the third row in normal light? Generic and never exotic.


cope,jesus is black


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 28, 2021)

pizza said:


> cope,jesus is black





BIGDICCJIM said:


> Nigga


----------



## pizza (Jan 28, 2021)

gengis khan had brown eyes too,because its all about be dark triad


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jan 28, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 921975
> ...


i think you just have shit collagen in general man


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 28, 2021)

OP is right, but I don't think that many deny this. It's widely agreed here. Maybe in public discourse people won't say it because they fear getting blamed for being racists.


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 28, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 921975
> ...


Bro your jaw is more roundish u wouldn't look like him


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i think you just have shit collagen in general man
> View attachment 951864


Cope. That morph is Shit. It looks like an Ethnic wearing swing and lenses


----------



## basedfedoracel (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## RODEBLUR (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Cope. That morph is Shit. It looks like an Ethnic wearing swing and lenses


that morph is not shit your face is shit

i'm not a magician, can't turn dirt into gold. you just can't rock this look, or any chad look really. you are doomed to looking like an eastern european alcoholic dad forever


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> that morph is not shit your face is shit
> 
> i'm not a magician, can't turn dirt into gold. you just can't rock this look, or any chad look really. you are doomed to looking like an eastern european alcoholic dad forever


You might be right tbh.
But I'm thankful to gandy that I atleast don't look like this


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> You might be right tbh.
> But I'm thankful to gandy that I atleast don't look like this
> 
> View attachment 952118
> View attachment 952119


How tall are you

I have grown from then, i am 5'9'' now


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> How tall are you
> 
> I have grown from then, i am 5'9'' now


I'm 5'6


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 29, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Look at this chart:
> View attachment 946922
> 
> Below the third row in normal light? Generic and never exotic.


Cope, Genghis Khan had dark brown eyes and has about 16 *million* descendants.

Julius Caesar had brown eyes as well.

Mire my eyes btw:


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I'm 5'6
> 
> View attachment 952123


fucking brutal 5'6'' lmao


----------



## lutte (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I'm 5'6
> 
> View attachment 952123


Why cover your nipple


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> fucking brutal 5'6'' lmao


I'm actually 6'2


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

lutte said:


> Why cover your nipple


I'm transgender


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I'm actually 6'2


same man i'm actually 6'4''

(193cm)


----------



## lutte (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I'm transgender


Consequence of balding?


----------



## lutte (Jan 29, 2021)

lutte said:


> you're practically white and regardless it's not like you're competing with nw europeans where you live


@Baldingman1998


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> same man i'm actually 6'4''
> 
> (193cm)


----------



## lutte (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 921975
> ...


Have you tried Beardmaxxing? It could suit you


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

lutte said:


> Have you tried Beardmaxxing? It could suit you ngl


No it's bad


----------



## lutte (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> No it's bad


Im tryna bait out the pic


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

lutte said:


> Have you tried Beardmaxxing? It could suit you ngl






vs.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

lutte said:


> Im tryna bait out the pic





Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 952162
> vs.
> View attachment 952163


----------



## lutte (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 952162
> vs.
> View attachment 952163


mogs hard, beardmaxxing is legit


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

Bump


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 921975
> ...


if you were white youd still look like shit


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> if you were white youd still look like shit


Cope


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Cope


🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 🤔🤔🤔


White male highest smv


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> White male highest smv


black males are up there with them 😁👍


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jan 29, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> black males are up there with them 😁👍


No


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 29, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> No


they do though. why do you think blm was successful among white women and middle eastern women? oh, you think it was because of "muh human rights"? caged.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 29, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Cope, Genghis Khan had dark brown eyes and has about 16 *million* descendants.
> 
> Julius Caesar had brown eyes as well.
> 
> ...


Exceptions exist.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jan 29, 2021)

Agreed, whites are the most attractive, this should be common sense.


----------



## pineapple (Jan 29, 2021)

No. I disagree. Beautiful people are a race of their own, most white people benefit from having a western media presence that influences global perceptions.

but as we are seeing over the last 10 years a mulatto-fication of western beauty standards. Both in facial and body preferences for women.

It’s quite interesting really, historically yes black women were pushed to fit within eurocentric standards of beauty but now said beauty standards are leaning towards mixed race.

kpop, kbeauty and Korean media also is having a smaller influence on both black and white women.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Jan 31, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> How tall are you
> 
> I have grown from then, i am 5'9'' now


how tall were you in those pics


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 1, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> how tall were you in those pics


5'6''-5'7''


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> 5'6''-5'7''


Its funny you look shorter, is your head kinda big?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 1, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Its funny you look shorter, is your head kinda big?


I actually always got told i looked taller. Like 5'11''

In this picture specifically sending it to a girl on yubo for her to guess my height 




She said 189 which is 6'2.5''

But my head is kinda big in proportion yeah, the actual problem is my body being small tho


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 1, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I actually always got told i looked taller. Like 5'11''
> 
> In this picture specifically sending it to a girl on yubo for her to guess my height
> View attachment 959542
> ...


How much did you weigh in the topless pic, i get the same thing 5ft7 but look tall in isolation.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 1, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> How much did you weigh in the topless pic, i get the same thing 5ft7 but look tall in isolation.


Like 39kg


----------



## ReverseNorwoodPill (Feb 1, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 921975
> ...


The classic finasteride 404 under eye support
Broootal


----------



## StressShady (Feb 3, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> i'm white and wish I was mulatto


Aren't you half samoan?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 8, 2021)

BUMPING THIS BASED THREAD


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 8, 2021)

Yes


Baldingman1998 said:


> BUMPING THIS BASED THREAD


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 8, 2021)

b b but only euro can look "white". 






white is an ethnicity, it's people who live in western euro. they can look like shit, have 0 smv, be even darker and "ethnic" looking than ethnics, they'll still be whites.

Meanwhile there will be ethnics that will by far smv mog them cuz more gl, and also better coloring, and they won't be white because they weren't born in the west.

So all in all : 
it's about FACE.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 9, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Feb 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Based thread. imagen if I was White with hair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 921975
> ...


His jaw skin lips are better ngl and the rest is really just hair. You're white already. Inb4 something about whatever country your grandfather was from.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 10, 2021)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> His jaw skin lips are better ngl and the rest is really just hair. You're white already. Inb4 something about whatever country your grandfather was from.


Cope


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 10, 2021)

streege said:


> white is an ethnicity, it's people who live in western euro. they can look like shit, have 0 smv, be even darker and "ethnic" looking than ethnics, they'll still be whites.
> 
> Meanwhile there will be ethnics that will by far smv mog them cuz more gl, and also better coloring, and they won't be white because they weren't born in the west.


You mean if a guy is born and raised in Japan with western ex-pats being his parent, and he has blue eyes, white skin, and blonde hair, he is not white? Normies definitely regard him as a white.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 10, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> You mean if a guy is born and raised in Japan with western ex-pats being his parent, and he has blue eyes, white skin, and blonde hair, he is not white? Normies definitely regard him as a white.


if both are directly from the west and look so, direct line that's different imo.


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Feb 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Cope


Cope if you think you actually look like an ethnic version of that guy. You're just less attractive


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 10, 2021)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Cope if you think you actually look like an ethnic version of that guy. You're just less attractive


Exactly I'm less attractive because worse coloring, bloat, hair. So basically race


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Feb 10, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Exactly I'm less attractive because worse coloring, bloat, hair. So basically race


Only the first part....and there's more to race than just that jfl.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 11, 2021)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Only the first part....and there's more to race than just that jfl.


Proof?


----------



## lutte (Feb 11, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Exactly I'm less attractive because worse coloring, bloat, hair. So basically race


Arab = bloat?


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 11, 2021)

lutte said:


> Arab = bloat?


Yes


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 11, 2021)

Some dude said all white guys need to do is wear sunglasses, have a beard, & some confidence

I never laughed so hard in my life


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 11, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Some dude said all white guys need to do is wear sunglasses, have a beard, & some confidence
> 
> I never laughed so hard in my life


Why laugh at reality?


----------



## Haven (Feb 11, 2021)

ShitLife said:


> Is there anything in life more absolute than JBW? How can people deny it? It's not "eurocentric beauty standards!". Even in ancient times Arabs recounting their merchant trips to Europe talked about how beautiful and attractive the Europeans were. There was huge demand for white women by arabs back then, so no its not just muh modern beauty standards.
> 
> Honestly, how can anyone even argue it? Whites are the *ONLY* race that has light skin, light eyes, light hair, etc. They have the best frames. The best lower thirds. White women XMOG nonwhite women to hell and back - average white woman looks like an angel compared to an ethnic foid. If a man picks a nonwhite woman over a white woman, it's because he *SETTLED.* No man would pick a brown or black girl over a white one.
> 
> ...


I have dark hair, white skin and blue eyes, do I count as ethnic?


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 11, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Yes


No


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 11, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> No


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 11, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 980198


----------



## lutte (Feb 11, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 980198


Are you blaming your eating habits on your ancestry


----------



## whiteissuperior (Feb 11, 2021)

This is cope cuz the objectively most attractive pheno is mulatto. Think Jeremy Meeks Chris brown Kelly Oubre @looksmaxxer234


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 11, 2021)

lutte said:


> Are you blaming your eating habits on your ancestry


No but I'm blaming my bald head on my mom's genes


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 11, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Why laugh at reality?


That’s why I laughed cuz it’s unironically true


----------



## Haven (Feb 11, 2021)

Can someone help me I'm ethnic or not


----------



## Babyblackcarrot (Feb 11, 2021)

thugmax


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 16, 2021)

With all due respect master. You are wrong. May white God(the greatest God there is) forgive me 


Idfkbruh said:


> i'm white and wish I was mulatto


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 21, 2021)

Bumping based thread


----------



## lutte (Feb 21, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Bumping based thread


Huh
You said the white worshipping was just temporary and you didn't mean it


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Huh
> You said the white worshipping was just temporary and you didn't mean it


I'm not white worshipping


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 22, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 22, 2021)

BUMP


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 22, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 22, 2021)

waiting for the proof


----------



## Slasher (Mar 13, 2021)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Only the first part....and there's more to race than just that jfl.


The Girl in Your sig has Probably had MILES Of White Cock Run Through Her.




^Good Anime


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 15, 2021)

spark said:


> it's the truth, a random black model
> View attachment 946899
> 
> 
> mogs every pigskin on earth


Total mogger


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 15, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> View attachment 922003


Waiting to ascend to run through the junction hitting abused dogs like this


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 10, 2021)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> View attachment 922003


*LMFAO I CAGED SO HARD AT THIS*



*TOP 3 FUNNIEST JOKES IN PSL HISTORY JFL
              😂😂🤣🤣🤣*


----------



## Copeful (Apr 10, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *LMFAO I CAGED SO HARD AT THIS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


creds to @celmane


----------



## Cigarette (Apr 10, 2021)

pics?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 10, 2021)

@celmane Thx u brother for the creative joke jfl


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 10, 2021)

Deleted member 11406 said:


> Ethnic guy after being rejected by one girl:


LMFAO JFL


----------



## Dravi_Phen (May 11, 2021)

I mean, I'm dravidian and have done well with women, although I can't say much because my height isn't really stereotypical of my pheno.


----------

